# Charcoal canister delete



## revolution_Jd3 (Jan 13, 2007)

yes I searched, have a few questions to actually get nailed down. system CIS-E 

1- Is there a proper way to vent the fuel system, if deleted, and if so will this cause fuel pressure problems? ( with CIS being a very high pressure system ) 

2- Will this just effect gas mileage being that the "fumes" arent getting re circulated into the system or will it rob you of horsepower because the system counts on this extra source of fuel? 

3- If deleted, is the ECU responding to this and is there a way to trick the system into thinking its still hooked up if so? 

Would love to delete this, but not if it is going to effect the efficiency of the system. 

thanks:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

1) Proper way I guess is one of those debatable or matter of opinion areas. The tank has to be vented so that air or something else really, takes up the space that was occupied by the fuel. If this doesn’t happen then a vacuum (low pressure) builds and can even become great enough to collapse the tank and kill the engine. For environmental reasons the old vented caps were sealed and the tank vented through a charcoal canister to capture the vapors. The charcoal canister is still vented, the tank has to be somehow. So yes, you can remove the canister but the line from the fuel tank still has to be open to the air or some other form of venting the tank made. The CIS pressure is after the pump and has nothing to do with the venting of the tank, unless it is not vented and fuel flow stops. 

2) I guess it will only effect fuel mileage seeing as you asked it that way, but you will not notice any difference. The amount of fuel, in vapor form, burned is very very small and I doubt it would show up in checking your gas mileage. Power out-put would also not change as the missing bit of fuel will be adjusted for by the ECU upon any changes detected with the O2 sensor. 

3) The ECU has no direct knowledge of the existence of the charcoal canister. If it is present or gone is something the ECU just can’t see. Its only knowledge would be any change in the exhaust gasses which really would be too small to detect I think and if it were then the ECU would just treat it as a normal mixture adjustment. 

This all brings up the question “why”? It is almost invisible so you are not cleaning much up in the engine bay. It is almost trouble free as it is very simple and has few parts to wear or go bad. And many states would view it as tampering and fail you in an inspection I think. For any car driven on the street I just don’t see the benefit or reason for tearing it out. What’s your reason?


----------



## revolution_Jd3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Amazing answer sir.:beer::beer::beer: Thank you. 

One of the main reasons is I have a eurosport intake box. Second is bay cleanliness and opening up that hole for a clean shot of fresh air. ( which might just be one of those bolt ons that add cool factor and sound rather than performance, but Im givin it a shot. ) 

So, i guess a good route to go is relocate the canister to under the rear of the car with an open end of that. That way you dont get the fuel fumes/smell that everyone complains about after the delete. Then plug the throttle body connection? 

once again, thank you for the info and response


----------



## revolution_Jd3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Putting this here to hopefully help in other peoples searches. feel free to comment.


----------



## MK2ABAGOLF (Aug 20, 2013)

^^This picture did help so thanks! But in need it to put mine back in for emissions


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

16v cars ... Lines go to some type of valve next to the airbox. Each side has a electrical harness connection.


----------

